# Canadians please read



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

G'day all,

As you know the first R32s will be legal to import in 2004.

I've created a mailing list that will help those of us interested in importing one to keep in touch and share information. This was just started on Friday but we already have 8 members as I write this and several links, files, etc at the homepage.

Please sign up at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/canada_skyline/ or mail to [email protected].

Cheers

Jason


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Did somebody say SKYLINE???*

MmMmMmmM...!!!

MmMmmmmMMMmmmmmMMMM...!!!

MMMMmmmmmMMMMMMMMMmmmmmMMMMmMMMMmmM...!!!

Skyline... *cleans up drool of his chin*. 

Please let me in on all the goodies and info.

Thanks,
KaOz.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Just be joining up then


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Join'n up...*

Will do... but having probs with my computer... acckk... 

So... fields missing in application form for yahoo groups.

Will go to my gf's house tonight and join from her comp.

Take care,
KaOz.

P.S. What would the estimated cost be on the car... and then taxes and all other wonderful costs? *curious*


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

We'll find out yet, this is all in the very early stages.

You'll be able to get a GTS-t for around $4000, and shipping will be about $2500. GT-Rs I'm not sure about the prices yet. It's hard to say at this point because it seems that the R32 GT-R is becoming a bit of a cult classic in Japan, as in cheap, fast, good handling, and loads of potential. 

J


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Nice...*

Damn, that is a nice amount! So, basically a good 8-10G's by the time all the paper work and delivery is over with... right?

My mouth waters just thinking about sitting in one and driving it... Mmmm... then, we can actually start the first Canadian Skyline Club/Crew. OMG... that would be insane! I am so for that. Heh... it could be called GTA-GTR! GTA-R !!! THat would be WICKED!!!

Well, I will subscribe to the group when I can. Someone on Yahoo took the name KaOz... acccck! *I will have to think of something*

Take care and thanks for the info,
KaOz.


----------

